
Google calls bullshit on newspapers who say they don't want to be indexed - peter123
http://googlepolicyeurope.blogspot.com/2009/07/working-with-news-publishers.html
======
wmf
This headline and blog post strike me as disingenuous. The newspapers know how
to use robots.txt. Clearly they want to be indexed; they just want to
micromanage exactly how their content is presented by search engines. Let's
criticize the newspapers' _actual_ position, not a strawman.

------
anamax
> they just want to micromanage exactly how their content is presented by
> search engines.

They also want to be paid for ads on google's SERP. In some versions of this
demand, they want revenue whenever their site is a result on said SERP. (The
theory is that said ads are valuable because their site is a result on said
SERP.) In others, they also want a revenue share from SERP pages that don't
mention their site. (In that case, the theory is something like "the
possibility of finding our content is why folks use Google".)

------
gus_massa
Please, change the title.

 _You can make up a new title if you want, but if you put gratuitous editorial
spin on it, the editors may rewrite it._

